# Picked Up Some Tools Today: Indexer, Height Gauge and Gauge Blocks



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

This Mitutoyo height gauge, he had already sold the surface plate.


These Mitutoyo Gauge blocks


And this indexer with 7 gears 62, 64, 82, 84, 90, 100 and 120 tooth. As for the collets 7/64ths, 15/64ths,  .187, .312, .375, the other three i am not sure about what size they are and there is one that has no hole.. picked it all up for 160.00


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

Ok.. i need to know how to get the collet and the index gear out.. the drawbar unscrewed out.. but it appears the other stuff is stuck in it.


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

ok.. got it apart.. but the collet that was up in it.. pretty bad shape


----------



## RJSakowski (May 20, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2017)

Great score!


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> Nice haul!





woodtickgreg said:


> Great score!



Thanks.. as for the 7/64 and the 15/64 collets.. after cleaning them up.. come to find that they are Hardinge 32S collets.. just looked up how much new ones would be.. i about fell out of my chair!


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

The  collets that hold a part from the outside two of them say "Stark" on them


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

Ok.. here is a pic of the  bottom of the indexer


----------



## USMCDOC (May 20, 2017)

i have tried to find info about this thing.. so i would like to know more about the collets.. what size am i dealing with here? Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kd4gij (May 20, 2017)

collets look like might be 3c but look here
http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/C_Collet.html


----------



## USMCDOC (May 21, 2017)

i checked your chart.. according to that.. they are all 32S collets.. so now i have learned something new.. thank you for the link to that chart.. 


kd4gij said:


> collets look like might be 3c but look here
> http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/C_Collet.html


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 21, 2017)

I have a Stark lathe that takes Stark 4C collets similar to the one shown here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/stark/


Collets:

From:  https://xtronics.com/wiki/Collet_Dimensions.html

-----------------------------Major Dimension
32S     Stark No. 3-1/2          0.500000 
4S       Stark No. 4                 0.750000 
42S     Stark No. 4-1/2         1.000000


----------



## USMCDOC (May 21, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> I have a Stark lathe that takes Stark 4C collets similar to the one shown here:
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/stark/
> 
> ...



Nice.. i was reading about them last night on that site


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 28, 2017)

Being able to use the same collets in all your lathes & mills = priceless!!!!!!!!  I'm always on the hunt for Van Norman # 2 collets.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 8, 2017)

Picked up another indexing unit.. this one is shop made i am pretty sure.. but for 40 bucks could one go wrong with it.. the guy could not find the other set of jaws to it.. but i figure that that will be ok.. he'll look for them.. and hopefully the next time i drop in.. he'll have em..


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 8, 2017)

nice haul Doc.. good stuff.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks WoodChucker! I am hoping to be able to put them into action here real soon! 


woochucker said:


> nice haul Doc.. good stuff.


----------



## Old junk (Jul 9, 2017)

40 bucks well spent.nice


----------



## USMCDOC (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah.. i think that i have already figured a way to get that 40 back 


Old junk said:


> 40 bucks well spent.nice


----------

